# WNBA Opener: Predict Future?



## ThreePointer (May 5, 2008)

Congrats to all the fans of winning teams this weekend, and good luck next time to the losers! What did everyone think of the season openers? Any predictions for the rest of the season. Missed the game, but heard Cadance opened big, I think that will continue. Caught part of the Liberty Suns game, I hope Liberty loosing doesn't continue!


----------

